# Vid - Achtung Spitfire!



## Royzee617 (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's another of mine own work - and in our backyard... the BoBMF Spitfire flying around Bletchley Park (home of the Enigma decoding boffins) a couple of years ago.... will likely post the vid of the Lanc which accompanied it too some time...


----------

